
IPad 2 would have bested 1990s-era supercomputers - shawndumas
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/05/09/ipad-2-would-have-bested-1990s-era-supercomputers/
======
throwaway32
pointless hype article, tons of common computing devices would best a
"1990s-era supercomputer"

